
Slacker News - awqrre
https://science.slashdot.org/story/17/04/01/0125241/y-combinator-funded-startup-to-do-quantum-computing----only-better
======
mcraiha
Best Slashdot makeover was "OMG!!! Ponies!!!".

------
joe4353444
I had to double check the url to make sure this is not a phishing site.
Atleast some non-blocker one line popup should have informed about the site
you change

~~~
et-al
(it's April 1st; the site should go back to its original design the day after)

